# Rome



## Rome (Mar 17, 2018)

been divorced 4 months still feeling lonely is this normal


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Yes, absolutely normal. Don't feel bad.

Try to be around supportive people. Join a support group for other divorcees
or other people going through rough time.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Rome, i am guessing you did not want the divorce, which sadly places you in a weaken position then your partner, who might have been planning this longer and had time to scope out the impact of the divorce. It is very normal to feel this way, and actually for some time, because your brain is having to digest a lot of information and often times you are reassessing everything that has transpired in your marriage in order to identify the break down...but this is the important thing, is to break out from this somber state work on ourself, and branch out beyond your comfort zone, learn new things you have always wanted to do, expand your mind and exercise it and your body, not for someone else but for yourself. do not allow loneliness to be your prison. make new friends, count on old ones.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Rome wasn't built in a day.

Sorry couldn't help it!


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Rome said:


> been divorced 4 months still feeling lonely is this normal


Not sure how long you were married or the circumstances of your divorce, but yes, loneliness is normal after a divorce. Unless of course you were the instigator and parachuted into an existing relationship.


----------

